# Look what just poped up on my screen



## Melvis (Jan 29, 2010)

I was just surfing the web and i got this pop up :shadedshu

They will do anything to get this approved. P*ssis me off


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 29, 2010)

Dude it must SUCK to live in austrailia. I mean from what im hearing about banned games, Including million dollar block buster titles, and now this filter stuff is automated. 

Dude, techys should take a world map, and cross a X on austrailia, and stick it on the wall.


Its cool though, i talk to someone from there and he lives were its pretty open, he rides his quad sometimes, he has a farm kind of setting.


But jesus. No offense to you though sir. Suck even more to live on a 50,000 sq foot island in the middle of the atlantic were planes crash in the water and people call it the mistery traingle


----------



## Melvis (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea its starting to realy suck in AUS, and not just for those things, alot of other things also. (Most expensive place on the planet for Food/Mobile phone calls, Health care system is in disarray, No good Doctors) Its just making it harder and not as fun to live in this country.

lol id say they already have, or about to put a big red X where AUS is.

LOL good point.

Got any room over there? i plan on leaving in 5 or so yrs lol (if im lucky)

But putting this pop up is just going to get the people that have no idea about the "internet" and think, o no the kids, we gotta protect the kids. Its a pity its got this far.:shadedshu


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder why mussels is not around, did he get blocked from accessing TPU?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder why mussels is not around, did he get blocked from accessing TPU?



you rang?


----------



## Melvis (Jan 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you rang?



 Classic


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 29, 2010)

That cat is always watching. It can even see you, when you are not on-line.
Sorta like, the geico money.


Just my opinion, I don't believe in censorship, without an opt out.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 29, 2010)

WTF is going on in Aus!?!?  I feel sorry for our aussie cousins


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> WTF is going on in Aus!?!?  I feel sorry for our aussie cousins



Don't..... they have sunshine!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

mussels i liked your dog picture better :/


----------



## Melvis (Jan 29, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't..... they have sunshine!



 Trust me it gets old, we have had that much "sunshine" that we have been in drought for about 10yrs, and with no sign of breaking that anytime soon. There is no such thing as spring anymore (maybe two weeks if ya lucky then straight into summer), the way we are going this place will turn into a desert lol

O and the 4-6inches of snow we used to get every year, we don't even get snow now :shadedshu

Id gladly swap this constant 35c heat for snow/blizzard/stormy weather any day....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 29, 2010)

I hate the sun, stinkin' yellow face!

*shakes fist!*

Unfortunately the inequities of most countries suck ass, just be thankful you have these privileges and think about the poor bastards that don't.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 29, 2010)

Internet censorship is so undemocratic. What does Rudd's opposition think about this?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 29, 2010)

One step behind China. Man, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2010)

The last time I checked most of Australia's raw materials go to China, they must be bosom buddies by now. But I still think Australia is the harshest when it comes to censorship, not helped by the fact it is closer to China, North Korea, Myanmar etc. than most of the other "Western" countries.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 29, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder why mussels is not around, did he get blocked from accessing TPU?



ah the cat 'll be around soon it says it's 7:33 am in australia


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 29, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Trust me it gets old, we have had that much "sunshine" that we have been in drought for about 10yrs, and with no sign of breaking that anytime soon. There is no such thing as spring anymore (maybe two weeks if ya lucky then straight into summer), the way we are going this place will turn into a desert lol
> 
> O and the 4-6inches of snow we used to get every year, we don't even get snow now :shadedshu
> 
> Id gladly swap this constant 35c heat for snow/blizzard/stormy weather any day....



I think you'd take those words back if we shipped you to North Dakota or Minnesota.  My girlfriend is from Minnesota and they range from -29c to -40c.  That's before the windchill, lol.

I hope that drought ends soon though, I was there twice in the last ten years.  5 years apart from each other and it was crazy the difference that 5 years makes...


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 29, 2010)

*There will be bloodshed on the Australian countryside!*


----------



## Inioch (Jan 29, 2010)

We had the same blacklisting in Finland. It was done in the name of fight against child porn.
Fortunately not all ISP used the list, because it wasn't made mandatory yet.
Once the list leaked, it was found out that a lot of genuine porn sites as well as sites not even linked to porn.

One guy who displayed the list was sentenced for facilitating child porn. I mean WTF?
If you show that the list is crooked, you get sentenced.

It sucks to see the same thing going on in other countries as well. Hope you can stop the law.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 30, 2010)

Australia doesn't 'suck' but rather everything related to computers and internet is crap in Australia. We aren't rated the 3rd most livable and one of the safest nations in the world for a reason. We even have 3 cities rated in The Economist most livable cities in the world. However internet wise Australia would be one of the worst in any Western nation around the world. Our internet providers rip us off with '$60 for 5GB of internet usage per month with 2KB/S! WOAH!!@#*(!!@#(@()!' and crap like that. Our government doesn't know a single thing about computers or the internet and yet they know whats 'best for us.' We even get ripped off at the price of buying games. We pay $100 ($90 USD) for a newly released game and yet I hear people in America complaining about $50 games. I think most Aussies here would love to buy a game for $56 new.

I really hope this crap doesn't happen and we get better service from internet providers speed and reliability wise. 

@Melvis: You do know the picture you posted is AGAINST the censorship, not with it?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

These guys are just using the argument "if you arent with is, you're supporting child porn"

simple fact is, aussies are going to rebel. they've just done a real good job of not letting this got on TV and radio (and if it ever does, its only their side "internet filter will save our children!")


Seriously, with this and the games bannings - its not going to take long after they come into effect for 2/3 of Australia to realize that adults shouldn't be treated like 10 year old girls.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 30, 2010)

australian brothers take up arms and fight against the evil suppressors,  in a democratic way of cause 

seriously though have pedo's created a new child transportation device that whisks them away down the ethernet line? 
i feel for you guys i really do 
(i'll say this in an australian accent) it's blady outrageous:shadedshu fg interfering goverment


----------



## Molignar (Jan 30, 2010)

Just another classic example of what happens when too many out of touch geezers who are trying to bring back the 50's get to run things.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2010)

The problem is, as everywhere, the "authorities" look to measures such as this as a way to "control" the abuses and misfits of society rather than looking at the causes and prevention which in the longer term is much more effective and usually costs less.


----------

